# Ryobi BG828G 8" Bench Grinder



## JohnnyBoy1981

This was really helpful! Thanks!


----------



## WoodGator

I just bought one on close out at HD last one and it was the display wound up being 45$ plus tax.The wheels were not in balance thickness was not uniform. had to chase it around after reshaping them runs smooth.


----------



## WorksInTheory

Just picked up onenof these pretty much like new. Learning on what I need to do such as getting a higher grit wheel. Question: the left side tool rest has a v notch at a slant for drill bit sharpening. Pretty handy... but what do you do when you aren't sharpening drill bits but you want to use that higher grit wheel? It a flat tool rest so not sure what to do or does it flip over or something?


----------

